# Guinea Fowl Egg Laying/Sitting Questions???



## cwatkin

I am new to chickens/fowl of any kind so please forgive me if I ask dumb questions.

I got Guineas last year to help control ticks and other parasites as well as bugs in general. I posted a while back about how it seemed they weren't the most intelligent of creatures. They seem better now that they are adults but it seems they learn through memory and not much else.

I recently found 13 unattended guinea eggs scattered around the inside of an old doghouse I had sitting outside. They were not in a nest and just laying there. I also found 2 more just laying out in the goat pasture.

I have a few questions. If the eggs are fertilized, what happens if no one sits on them? I read that these birds don't sit until there are 20 or sometimes 30-40 eggs in a nest. Do the eggs laid first stay dormant and then become viable once enough are laid or do they simply go to waste but serve as part of the process in keeping the hens sitting on future eggs that are laid?

I don't know how long these were out there but was wondering how long an egg can sit like this and be eaten? I am considering marking all the ones that are in there with a black sharpie and then only taking unmarked eggs.

I also suspect there may be nests out in the woods or in tall grass from what I have been reading. It might be take for a walk around.

It would be nice to have a few keets to replace the guineas that got eaten by dogs and the like last year and this winter. I did get guineas from two different people to try and minimize inbreeding in them. I don't know which are from which person now but was wondering how big of a concern this might be with guineas.

Conor


----------



## GoatieGranny

Hi Conor. No question is dumb. Ask away! 

We have guineas, too. They do lay a huge nest full of eggs before they sit on them. They usually lay away from the barn, in a nest they make where ever they feel safe and comfortable away from the other animals. I don't understand how it works except that once they start sitting on the eggs, they don't come in at night to roost, and several weeks later, they come walking home with a pile of chicks with them. If you want to see the chicks hatched out, I would just leave the nest alone and give it time. I know they don't like their eggs messed with if they are going to sit on them. 

As far as if you can eat the eggs, it depends on the weather there. If it's been hot, I would not want to eat them if they've been out for several days. If they've been frozen, I would not think they'd be damaged other than their consistency. You can always put the eggs in a bucket of water. If they float, they are bad, if they stay at the bottom, they should be good to go. Remember that they have a coating on them to prevent air from penetrating, so unless they've been washed, they should be totally fine unless the weather messed them up. 

If the guineas don't sit on the eggs, or if you don't take them, I suppose they will just sit there and rot. Might be stinky! lol. Maybe a possum or other egg eating critter will come around and gobble them up. 

What kind of guineas do you have? We have Pearls and Royal Purples. Fascinating creatures!


----------



## cwatkin

I used to agree that there was no such thing as a dumb question. Dealing with the general public has changed that. For example, I posted an ad with a title of "Video Game Console Repair -Repairs for your XBOX, PlayStation, WII units, and more." I get asked "Do you repair XBOX units?" so to me that is a dumb question. This is just the most recent example but I have MANY others!

As for the Guineas, they were a mix from a couple different people and suspect they are mixes. They are mostly gray but some have white on their undersides and some have purple on their necks. I think they are just blends. I have noticed some of the eggs in the doghouse are slightly different colors. I know certain chickens lay different color eggs so maybe this is the same deal? They are from several hens possibly.

I have 13 guineas. I know there are at least 2x cocks but don't know for sure. In the winter and prior, they always ran together in a pack. Now they are spread out all over my property which makes me think there are nests in various locations hidden away in brush or tall grass.

When one hen begins to sit, how does she eat and survive? Do the hens take turns sitting so you think you are missing one but they are just taking turns? Does she step away to eat bugs for a few minutes and then come right back?

I have read that they are terrible mothers. If I let nature take it's course, will the keets survive? I see many people catch them and raise them themselves.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin

Is it true they are terrible mothers? Will the keets survive on their own or will most or all die without intervention?

Conor


----------



## janecb

I never had success with guineas. I tried to raise eleven from keets; five made it to adulthood, and were then picked off until there was one male left. I then got ten adult guinea hens; they were doing well at first, and then they were all picked off... except for the single male. However, they did nest, and one was sitting when she went missing. 

The male would guard the nest while the hen left to eat. She only left when nobody was around, and only for a few minutes at a time. If you plan on raising meets, I would suggest intervening. They really are not the smartest birds; their survival technique is through sheer numbers. So if there are 40 keets or so, some should make it (in theory).

Guinea eggs are pretty good - before I let my hen try to brood them, I ate a few. They're a bit gamier than chicken eggs. Once you find her nest, a guinea may change where it is. I've heard of them moving eggs, but mine never did. 

My single guy is a pied pearl grey who thinks he's a goat. He runs around with the herd, eats their grain, and naps in the sun during the day with them; he also chases cars, and has an obsession with his reflection in purple/blue cars. His batch (the first) had a couple of porcelains, a buff, three pied pearl greys, three royal purples, and two lavenders. I may try again this spring; they're really cool birds.


----------



## goathiker

If you really want success with Guinea poults, buy a couple chicks to put with them. The chicks will teach them to eat and drink. They have to bonded to their house and taught to return to it at dusk, the chickens will help teach them this too.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

good idea about the chix


----------



## GoatieGranny

Our guineas raise their own chicks. They were wonderful mothers, although I admit, I had heard they were terrible. I put that to the test the first go around so I knew for myself, and it proved to be wrong, at least with the guineas we have. Actually, this weekend we did a trade with some neighbors to get new blood in our flocks, and they also said their guineas raised their own chicks and did great. One year I took the chicks into the house to put them in a brooder, and none survived. So, our experience tells me that guineas raise their own chicks better than I do. Let me know what you decide and how it turns out. It's always interesting, dealing with God's creatures. 

When the mamas were out on their nests, the male guineas called and called for them. It was so sad. They apparently wanted them to come home. The females ignored the calls and sat on the nest. There were 2 guineas "missing" most of the time, but one came back home every few days. I never saw both "missing" females until they walked in with the boatload of chicks. I don't know if they took turns sitting on them, but it wouldn't surprise me if they did. However, once they were all home, only one of the females raised them. They followed her around for months. She protected them from anything that went too close to them, be it cats, chickens, ducks and even other guineas. She was a really good mother to them. 

We like their eggs, but we usually don't find them unless I keep the barn closed up on a bitterly cold day, or if there is a snowstorm and they chose not to go outside. (Our ducks are the only poultry we have who aren't afraid to get their little patties wet or snowy. LOL.)

I'm sure the hen, when she's sitting on the eggs, will get off occasionally to eat. With that being said, when our two females returned with the chicks, one of them had lost a LOT of weight and looked pretty scraggly. She gained it all back quickly, though, and I can no longer tell her apart from the others. 

I admit that there are dumb questions such as the one you referenced. I was wrong. LOL!!!


----------



## cwatkin

That is good to hear. With my schedule, keeping the keets fed and all would probably be best left to their mothers. My main issue here has always been predator control. One of the neighbors keep aggressive dogs. For a while it seemed they were taking all the unwanted pit bull dogs off Craigslist and another local classifieds site and hoarding them. This led to mean packs running, killing mine and other neighbors' animals as well as several close calls with people. I lost a cat, some goats, and almost an 80 lb dog to this! We all got pretty serious about this situation and have reduced their numbers and the people finally got the message after continually replacing the dogs and likely going through 100 or more. I think they now have a max of 3 and they try to keep them in but it is still a concern from time to time when they let them out at night to run.

I lost quite a few guineas at first but the population has remained stable for the time being. I agree that they aren't the smartest things (I posted about this here a while back when I first got them) so you never know what happens. I don't really see skunks here but do get opossums from time to time as well as raccoons. I have also seen a few armadillos. Odds are I have more to worry about from this type of animal than the dogs as of now although I cull these when they get into the cat or dog food and haven't seen any for a while. I am hoping the weather will stay nice for the next couple months and then I won't have to worry about them as much although I am sure one damp cool night with rain could do them in.

That is interesting about having to teach them to eat using chicks. Again, they don't seem like the smartest and do a lot of learning by memory. I will probably just run out and buy a couple chicks at the feed store whenever I see Guinea babies. Is there any concern of the mothers pecking them to death when they see these "invaders" or are they not smart enough recognize they don't belong? It sounds like I have 50/50 odds of them being better off on their own with me or let nature take its course so I might be worrying too much. Between the weather being mild and me taking care of most of the predators, I may be pretty well off.

Yes, there are some dumb questions and people out there. The neighbors hoarding pit bulls are one example.

Thanks,

Conor


----------



## Greybird

If you are going to let the mothers try to raise their own babies then don't get any chicks. The mothers will definitely peck them to death. Baby chicks are useful for when you are raising the keets in a brooder, but if they have a momma then she will (should) show them what to eat.

I haven't had guineas for quite a few years, but when I did I started out by hatching the eggs and raising them in a brooder with no problems at all. 
If I ever decide to get them again I will buy some hatching eggs online. (I have a good incubator.) 
Guinea eggs survive shipping and stay viable better than almost any other kind of egg. They are some pretty durable eggs! I was laughing with my husband when he was trying to crack some turkeys eggs for breakfast. Sure, turkey eggs have tough shells, but ounce for ounce they don't even come close to guinea eggs.


----------



## cwatkin

I noticed the eggs are hard as a rock. They aren't like store bought eggs that practically break when you look at them.

I will let nature take its course and see what happens but remain on top of the predator control.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin

UPDATE: The dog house in question is obviously still an active laying and nesting site. I counted 13 eggs yesterday and there are 19 today. How many hens does it take to lay 6 eggs? Do they lay one or two eggs per day?

Also, there is a small chance of some goats getting inside this dog house where it sits right now. I could either relocate the entire thing 10-15 feet and this wouldn't be an issue OR put up a small section of temporary electric fence to keep the goats away. This is right by my main electric fence so that would be easy to tap in to. Would moving the dog house cause them to abandon it or not?

Conor


----------



## Greybird

Each guinea hen can only lay one egg per day, so if your count increased by 6 in 24 hours then you have at least 6 hens using that nest site! Unfortunately, this is not good if you want to get babies because multiple hens usually interfere with each other if/when they decide to incubate.
Guineas are known for sometimes having "dump nests" where several hens will lay a huge number of eggs and then lose interest - only to start up again in some new location. It sounds like that might be what's happening in the dog house. And yes - if you move it they will *probably* abandon the nest.
But ..
Trying to guess what guineas or any other kinds of poultry are going to do is an exercise in futility. I have had a turkey hen - and a SILKIE of all things! - decide that they were both going to nest in the same place. Through sheer persistence, the silkie finally won, but she had to suffer for it. 
The turkey hen, who was many times her size, simply sat on what she considered to be HER eggs, silkie, silkie eggs and all. I discovered this when I was searching for the missing silkie and lifted up the turkey hen just in case. I found one very flattened, very overheated little silkie hen who had refused to abandon her eggs.

So ... you can never be sure.

Those guinea eggs would be perfect candidates for artificial incubation if you have the means, because they are almost certainly fertile, but whether or not any of the hens will hatch any of them is a complete unknown. Unless you want to hatch them artificially, all you can do is wait and see what happens. 

Each egg will probably stay viable and hatchable for at least 14 days, maybe longer, after it is laid. They go into a sort of suspended animation until incubation begins. That way, all of the keets can hatch at about the same time. You still have time to decide what you want to do.


----------



## GoatieGranny

I agree. I would just leave them be for now. If they abandon the nest, they will most likely start a new one in another location. It happens. I don't think the hot wire would hurt, but if there is too much human commotion in the area, that may cause them to abandon the nest, too.

Do your goats interfere with nests? Our goats, when we've had chickens sneak in and make a nest in the goat pens, just leave them be. They don't step on them or mess with the chickens sitting. The guineas have never laid near the goats, though. 

I have had several guinea hens laying eggs in a nest and only 1 and sometimes 2 hens ended up sitting on the eggs without any problems between them. They are odd little birds, that's for sure. 

You might have to just watch and see how your birds do and then make changes accordingly in the future. It seems like they are all slightly different in how they react and such.

Guineas do seem to be pretty blank in the noggin! 

Do you have any cats or dogs? Ours keep most predators away from the poultry and rabbit areas on the farm. It's the hawks that can swoop out of no where who have done us the most harm. When I see one, I "bark" at them and finally, finally, FINALLY our dog got the connection and now barks when he sees a hawk. LOL. Also, our roosters and the male guineas alert the whole barnyard when there is trouble around, and everyone runs for the barn. Hopefully you have animals who will help you with the protection of your flock. 

Good luck.


----------



## cwatkin

I will wait and see if this is a "dump nest". Animals can be so strange and these things are dumb as we all know.

There are cats and dogs to keep predators away, plus this dog house is within the confines of an electric fence. Probably not a bad place. The goats haven't done anything to the guineas but they could got inside if they want. There are some pygmies that could just walk right in but maybe I am worrying about nothing. I think I will just leave it and see what happens. I didn't know goats would avoid chicken nests. They have plenty of shelter elsewhere so it isn't like they need the large doghouse.

Conor


----------



## GoatieGranny

Let us know how it goes, ok?


----------



## cwatkin

I will keep everyone updated. I may or may not put up some hot wire but it sounds like it might do more harm than good.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin

I found 6 more eggs today so am guessing they are staying with this nest. I see hens come and go but none stay around very long. I assume that they will start to sit soon if they lay a few more eggs. I hear anywhere from 20-40 is what it takes and I am at 25. Will they push all the eggs together in one area once they decide to sit? They are pretty much throughout the entire floor of the dog house at this point.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin

I went and checked just before dark. The same number of eggs were there (25) but they had been a little more consolidated to one side of the dog house. Is this a sign of anything?

Conor


----------



## GoatieGranny

I would guess they are getting ready to sit on them. It will be interesting to hear what they do.


----------



## cwatkin

No eggs were laid in the doghouse today. Is this a bad sign?

Conor


----------



## GoatieGranny

You never know. Are you touching the eggs every day to count them? The hens may be in a snit if you are. Just remember it is their natural desire to sit on the eggs...they want to do it more than you want them to. They only need the right conditions. They really like privacy when laying and sitting, even more than the ducks and chickens. (In our experience, anyway.) Hang in there. Be patient. 

A fun thing to do is to just forget they are laying anywhere, and be surprised in a month or so when they come out with a pile of chicks.  (I can't tell you how good it feels when you aren't sure what's going on and one day you see mama and a trail of little ones in tow.)


----------



## cwatkin

I never touched the eggs when inspected but found my issue and it is pictured here. I came out this morning and the baby pygmy goat was in the dog house. Then I got a picture and the mother was in the dog house. No eggs were broken but no more have showed up either.

I will just wait and be surprised.

Conor


----------



## GoatieGranny

LOL!!! Wow. (Funny thought had me chuckling....just to see a goat sitting on a pile of eggs....!)


----------



## cwatkin

I found the new nesting site. They are under a spare car I was mowing around today so guess I won't drive that one for a while.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin

I gave the old eggs from the abandoned nest to a friend with an incubator setup and nice chicken house. They have hatched them before so will know better what to do with them than myself. I also don't have any of this equipment.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin

OK, the nest under the car appears to have been abandoned. I count all the guineas roosting at night and none are missing so none are sitting on an unknown nest somewhere. I suspect they are just laying eggs somewhere I am not aware of. I have been told two things. 1. It is still too cool for them to set. Will they set once the temps warm up a little more? 2. Something is probably just eating the eggs and they never get enough to nest plus the disturbances cause them to keep abandoning them.

Conor


----------



## Greybird

Both of those are good possibilities, but guineas aren't known for being very effective parents. Even if they manage to hatch a clutch of eggs they typically end up losing all, or almost all of their keets.
Most poultry-type birds will take a break in between clutches so that might be what has happened. They may have decided to start again in some hidden spot known only to them.


----------

